# Fette Hechtgranate gefangen



## Bronni (7. Mai 2019)

Ein ganz dickes Petri, eine wunderschöne Dame!


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Mai 2019)

Bildschöner Fisch. 
Petri heil


----------



## magut (7. Mai 2019)

Hammerfisch Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2019)

Ist er jetzt Sänger, Jäger oder Angler? 

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Mai 2019)

Wow- nicht nur von den Abmessungen her ein Träumchen! Die Zeichnung und die Farben allein sind einfach nur - Wow!!! 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist er jetzt Sänger, Jäger oder Angler?
> 
> Dickes Petri!


"Haack haack" würde lemmy jetzt machen


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist er jetzt Sänger, Jäger oder Angler?
> 
> Dickes Petri!



Nein Trollwut, das hast du falsch verstanden.
Der Herr Jäger ist blaublütig, also ein "von Sänger".


Von mir auch ein fettes Petri.


----------



## glavoc (7. Mai 2019)

Petri! Und auch noch eine so schöne Hechtdame. Nice !!


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2019)

Ein ganz dickes Petri, eine so schöne Hechtdame.


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil kann man da nur sagen. 1,26m ist schon mal eine Nummer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Georg Baumann (8. Mai 2019)

Fettes Petri! Hammerfisch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2019)

Schickes Krokodil mir traumhafter Färbung
Fettes Petri


----------



## Oyabun (18. Mai 2019)

Mein lieber Scholli ......


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Mai 2019)

Donnerwetter,das ist doch mal, eine gut gebaute Dame       ...........  Petri .

Danke, für die tollen Bilder.


----------

